# قمة الالم والظلم



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*قمة الألـم 
يجعلــــك من لا قلـــب لــــــه 
كلعبـــة تسليــــــة 
كلما شعـــر بالملـــل 

قمة الألـم 
أن تأتــي وقد جحد تــــك الدنيــــا ومن فيهـــــــا 
فيتنكـــر لك من كنـــــت تتمنـــى أن تجـــــده 
لترتمـــي بأحضانـــــه وتبكـــــي بسخـــــــاء 




قمة الألـم 
أن تحاســـب على أخطائـــــــــك 
وأخطـــــــاء غيـــــرك 

قمة الألـم 
أن تكــون دموعـــك هي الوفيـــــه الوحيــــدة لـــــك 
تأتيـــك صباحـــا لتقــول صبـــاح الخيـــــــــر 
وتمــر ليــــلا لتقــول تصبـــح على خيــــــــر 

قمة الألـم 
أن تبنــي أحلامـــك وتسهــــر الليالــي في إنتظـــار تحقيقـــــه 
وفجــــــــــأة 
تصحــو وتجـــد آمالـــــك أصبحــــــت ســــــــراب 
وتحقيقهـــا بـــات محـــــــــال 

قمة الألـم 
أن تتعلق بشخــص تعتقــد أنه يبــادلــك نفــس الشعـــور 
وتتفـــا جــــأ 
أنه لا يكّــن لــك أي نــوع من المـــودة والمحبــــــة 

قمة الألـم 
أن تكــون نيتــك صافيــــة ومشاعــرك صادقــــــــة 
تبــادل الآخريــــن بــروح الأخـــوه الصادقــــة الخاليــة من المجامـــــلات 
وتجـــد أن من حولـــك يأخذونهـــا على معنـــى آخــــــر 
ويفسرونهــــا بما تشتهــي أنفسهـــــم 
ويبادلونـــك الإتها مــــات والنظـــرات الحاقـــــده 




قمة الألـم 
أن تسعــى وتعمــل من أجــــل أن تصــل إلى قلــــب إنســـــان 
وفـجــــــــــــــــأة 
تجــــد قلبــه متحجــــراً خالــي من المشاعــــر والأحساس

قمة الظلم
حينما تحاول أن تُسعد انسانً 
بكل ما تستطيع , بينما يكون 
هو السبب في حُزنك 

قمة الظلم
أن تجعله ينام والابتسامه مرسومه 
على شفتيه , ولكن يجعلك هو تنام 
محروماً من الابتسامه 

قمة الظلم
أن تصرخ حزناً وألم حينما هو يتألم
وحينما أنت تـتألم لا يشعر هو حتى 
بحزنك ولا ألمك 



قمة الظلم 
حينما تـتعب كثيراً لكي لا يبكي , فيتخلى 
عنك ويذهب الى من يجعلونه يبكي رغماً
عنك , فتبكي أنت حينها حزناً عليه 




قمة الظلم 
أن تفكر في تصرفاتك قبل القيام بها خـوفاً 
من أن تقوم بما يضايقه ولكن يتصرف هو 
بدون التفكير فيما يضايقك 




قمة الظلم
أن تدافع عنه وإن كان هو المخطئ تماماً
بينما يتفرج هو على مـن يتهمك بالخطأ 
وهو يعلم بأنك على صواب 

قمة الظلم 
أن تصبح وتمسي على التفكير بذكرياته
بينما اصبحت ذكرياتك ماضيا تم نسيانه



قمة الظلم 
أن تشتريه باغلى الاثمان
فيبيعك بلا ثمن 
​*​

​


----------



## فتاة الرياض (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: قمة الالم والظلم*

يعطيك الف عاااافيه ع الطرح الرااااااااااائع يالغلااا
تقبلي مروري ,,


----------

